# Here's a gem



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 5, 2009)

This video has some Sun Jian Yun(Sun Lutang's daughter)Practicing Sun style Taiji.

Li Zi Ming practicing Liang style Bagua.

Wu Tunan practicing Wu Taiji


----------

